# Average age of new GTO owners.



## Old_Goat (Oct 7, 2005)

For those with 2004 through 2006 GTO's, I was just wondering what the average age is.

I am 51, guess I have hit the backside of my mid life crisis.    

The purpose of this is just my own curiosity, plus there was another thread that mentioned that plastic chevrolet owners were probably in a different age group.

Just an Old_Goat wondering if he is the only one +50 years old.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

25 here. :cheers arty: :cheers

My very metal Chevrolet Tahoe is my daily driver.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Old_Goat said:


> For those with 2004 through 2006 GTO's, I was just wondering what the average age is.
> 
> I am 51, guess I have hit the backside of my mid life crisis.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the poll, here's another age poll that was started several months ago. I leave this one as well.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=1728


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

25 here aswell. I only drive the GTO on the weekends. I have an Exploder as my daily and a show truck I haven't driven in months.


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> 25 here aswell. I only drive the GTO on the weekends. I have an Exploder as my daily and a show truck I haven't driven in months.


20 here.

Its exactly the opposite for me. I got the GTO to BE a daily driver so I don't have to drive my truck. not to keep miles off of it, but because it got to where it was a toss up as to whether it would make the 2.5 hour drive back home when I went back to visit. The GTO is faster, nicer, more fun, and ALOT more reliable. But then I am looking forward to driving the truck next weekend when I go home, its a fun cruiser, and people will race me in it. And it is more satisfying to beat up on em in a truck than in a car. It is cool out now so I won't have to worry about it overheating... as much. I miss my truck.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Well when I had mine I loved it. But I'm pretty sure I still qualify as the only 18 year old driver on these boards.
...Wait no, I remember there was one other guy here who was 18 as well, but I don't know for sure if he got the GTO. I know he was talking about it.


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

25. Seems like 25 will be what age most of us are. This is a great 25 year old car. The F-body is kind of like a 18-22 car and this is a nice upgrade.


----------



## 227 (Oct 7, 2005)

33 Here.


----------



## smdgoat (Feb 22, 2005)

Old_Goat you aren' the only 50+ GTO owner - 55 here


----------



## Ashburner (Jun 27, 2005)

27 here. I missed my 1999 Camaro SS and the GTO brings back fond memories of when I was 21.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm 24, be 25 on November 17th! :cheers


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Double nickel here too........must be an muscle car thing :cheers 


JET


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Will be 59 in January if my wife lets me live that long......LOL
The GTO is my daily driver, my other car is one of the plastic ones with almost 600 at the rear wheels.


----------



## BOSSGTO (Oct 5, 2005)

34 and counting.


----------



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

58 yrs old here, been racing for 40 years.


Goat Boy


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

25 till january 23rd :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

31 here, but feel 50 something!
:cheers


----------



## IFryRice (Sep 5, 2005)

Am I really the only 18 year old here who has a GTO? You other guys make me feel old...


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

69 in November. First new car 55 Ford Victoria.


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

32, also known as 21 with 11 years experience. :cheers


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

19..


----------



## 04PBM/Red M6 (Oct 10, 2005)

32 and gettin younger with every mod.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

IFryRice said:


> Am I really the only 18 year old here who has a GTO? You other guys make me feel old...




One of the FEW! 

Not too many 18 year olds can afford a $30,000 car, much less gas AND the high cost of insurance for them (under 25 take a serious hit!)
Good luck with yours.............


----------



## benh818 (Feb 21, 2005)

19 here, thought i was one of the only 18 year old here until august, now i think im the only 19 yr old here... haha


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

20 year old checkin in. :seeya:


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

benh818 said:


> 19 here, thought i was one of the only 18 year old here until august, now i think im the only 19 yr old here... haha


Nope, I too am 19. :seeya:


----------

